# Good bloodlines??



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

How good are my pups bloodline?? Gotty Razorsedge Yorks Gaffs


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Good lookin pup


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

The pup looks sick.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Sick in a good way or bad way???


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Depends on the actual dogs in those bloodlines, but seems to be an Amstaff/American Bully type breed pup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess because I am a APBT person those lines do not appeal to me. But you have a good looking pup and that is all that really matters.
If you want to look at the bloodlines for what they are then here we go.....
Gotty and Razors Edge (RE) are not pure bred dogs. It is common knowledge that those lines of dogs have been cross bred with American Bulldogs, Mastiffs, English Bulldogs and the likes. They have been paper hung meaning that they lied to the registries about what dogs were bred so they could keep the APBT paperwork. That type of breeding has given us the American bully. (you may know this already I am just making a point)
So it is a new bloodline that is trying to get consistency and more and more breeders of these lines are starting to go to their own registries so I think they are headed in the right direction as american bullies.
Gaff blood lines have been breeding UKC style dogs but they tend to be really big and overdone but if you like that look they are a nice line. Yorks same thing.

many people on here like the RE and Gotty but until they get more established as an AMbully and not an APBT I have a hesitation about the bloodline. but again JMO


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

This is the Dad and mom of my pup... Male on the left..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know either of the sire or the dam, but if you post your ped. up we'd me more than happy to look it over. Neither of the parents look true RE to be honest with you... Alot of people have heard the term or bloodline many times so it honestly is a selling tactic used to pump out the pups. Also, another thing that caught my eye is that it is Gotti not Gotty. Gotti is an italian sur name.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Champion bloodlines? where is the CH at? Just curious

The question is how good is your pups bloodline? Those dogs pictured are very common and are the large bully look that is really popular now. They are decent looking dogs but I do not know what you are trying to ask....... Dogs like that are very common now a days.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhh and another thing I picked up per the flyer you have for the breeding... it is Razors Edge not Razor Edge


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Ill get the Ped back when I get my papers right.. We sent those off yesterday.. As long as he turns out to be a good dog which he has been good so far I am happy..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

whos he registered with? I look forward to reading it over. I'm a Am. Bully nut if you can't tell lol


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn now yall got me thinking I got some whack Dog lol.. I guess I should have found this thise before I picked one up:hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

silver281gt said:


> Damn now yall got me thinking I got some whack Dog lol.. I guess I should have found this thise before I picked one up:hammer:


lol no you didn't get a whack dog, you found a dog who fits well into your lifestyle... he may have an awesome pedigree, and we just don't know it yet. oh yeah, when you sent off for his "papers" you really get the "pedigree" back in the mail.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

He is registered though UKC and ADBA...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well that is a good thing that he's registered with those registries. I can't wait to see it! I have an ADBA/UKC female named neela. She's got half RE and performance dogs on the bottom. She is what is considered a scatterbred dog.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Indigo Do you have Yahoo Im or another Messenger..

[email protected]... Hit me up..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

silver281gt said:


> Damn now yall got me thinking I got some whack Dog lol.. I guess I should have found this thise before I picked one up:hammer:


No dogs are whack only whack owners! enjoy your pup and as long as your happy that is all that really matters. I was trying to understand what you were looking for. There are many people who love the bloodlines you have and that is why they are so popular. 
I will have to say that with some of the misspelled words and that fact they are saying Ch bloodlines they look more like a BYB. Do they have a kennel site or do they show their dogs at all?

No matter where your puppy came from you will shape what he becomes in the future! Love him for what he is, your puppy!


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea I guess when I said whack it kinda sounded diff then I meant it.. As far as Bloodlines I dont really care what they are I was just wondering if what mine is SUPPOSED to be was a decent BL. I probably wont do any breeding so its not going to be that important. Just kinda wanted to know.. And On his site he has the Peds linked of his dogs.. If you have yahoo Message me and Ill link them to you..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

You just got caught up in a lie,a marketing campaign used to sell dogs as something there not,if your happy with them thats what matters.And for my feeling on the bully apbt thing its just as well,let certain people think they have the real deal,it just makes the true old school dog that much more of a rarity,and something to be cherished and guarded,preserved and kept away from the general public.
Its time for the fanciers of the true game dog[old school apbt]to get greedy,too keep these dogs to them selfs,let the general public bite the lie hook line and sinker while the ones in the know work on preserving and guarding the real dog making sure to keep its blood true as possible.It would be cool if you had a real deal dog to keep it that way and never mix in other blood,and if you have a bully,breed for bully type and within bully lines,there fine dogs for people who enjoy them,just as poodles are fine dogs for the fanciers of that breed,its all about your personal preferences,but it is of the utmost importance to preserve the real apbt as a American treasure,a icon and a true "*RARE BREED!*


----------

